# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  щенки немецкой овчарки от Чарли ф Рио Негро и Бранки фд Вельтрайзе

## Irka

25.03.2011 родились щенки от производителей, вывезенных из Германии
2 сер и 2 черн кобеля, 2 сер и 2 ч/п суки
о. Чарли ф Рио Негро, сын победителя БСП Явира ф Талка Марда, победитель соревнований Невский Иподром (ИПО-1)
родословная 
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-vom-Rio-Negro
видео С-88 ИПО-3 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Lynx378#.../3/wgFGPet1aMg
м. Бранка ф.д Вельтрайзе
родословная 
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...-der-Weltreise

свободны 2 кобеля и 2 суки
обращаться на почту shemetunirina@yandex.ru
тел +7-953-615-1818 г.Орел

----------


## Irka

пришло время рассказать об этом помете. Весной им исполняется 4 года, итоги подводить еще рано, но уже есть чем гордится.
Начнем с кобелей
Касперский (проводник Сапсай) Приморский край сдали в 2014 году ИПО 3 с результатом A96, B96, C91
Каспер очень яркий, сильный, доминантный кобель с мощной хваткой. Видео со сдачи ИПО-2 С-90
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Zmsuw5QAo9s

фото с тренировки

----------


## Irka

2я наша большая гордость - доченька Клеопатра. Работает в Управлении МВД Ивановской области по поиску наркотиков и имеет уже реальные раскрытия. 



> В Чувашии прошли Всероссийские соревнования специалистов-кинологов МВД России! 
> С 8 по 11 сентября в Чувашии на базе санаторно-курортного комплекса «Волжанка» проходили Всероссийские соревнования специалистов-кинологов МВД России. За звание лучших специалистов состязались 240 полицейских из 80 регионов страны, а всячески помогали им в этом их четвероногие питомцы. Соревнования прошли по категориям: «Розыскной профиль», «Поиск и обнаружение взрывчатых веществ» и «Поиск и обнаружение наркотических средств» 
> 
> в упражнении «Поиск и обнаружение наркотических средств в транспортных средствах» - лучшим стала старший лейтенант полиции Виктория Петрова с собакой «Клеопатра»


 :0173:  
репортаж о них по телевидению
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29QBJ8tFp0s#t=10
репортаж о Клепе на 10.30 минуте

----------


## Tatjana

> репортаж о них по телевидению


С интересом посмотрела! Здорово :Ay: 
Вот приятно, когда видны плоды заводчика!
Ира, расскажи и о других детях Бранки. Если есть видео тренинга, то и их можно поставить.

----------


## Irka

спасибо. Расскажу про всех постепенно :)

----------


## Irka

еще одна дочь - наркоманка  :Ag:  Катана. Служила в горячих точках, имеет реальные раскрытия, задержания. Живет в Кандалакше.
На боевом посту


сын Коба служит на Урале, выигрывал местные соревнования МВД структур. Проводник им очень доволен, пробует для себя заниматься с ним ИПО. Очень злобный, сильный пес. Собака одного хозяина. Очень не просто управлять таким. 

Коба на соревнованиях 1е место
небольшой ролик с тренировки 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...57&pnref=story
семинар с Глисником по ИПО
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmtrRVBVMhI
просто тренировки
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyQO0...12EC9&index=33
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsQ0U...12EC9&index=32

----------


## Irka

несколько фотографий этого помета
Коба

----------


## Irka

Каспер  :Ag:

----------


## Irka

Каспер замочил фигуранта

Катана

----------

